# Sigma ART Series: 70-200mm f2.8 possible?



## se7en (Mar 9, 2014)

For the sake of discussion, and pure speculation. I have frequently wondered if Sigma will be or is developing a 70-200mm f2.8 to compete with Canon's beloved L. I opted for the Sigma 35mm 1.4 A when it was just released over the Canon 35L and have been very impressed. I will likely buy the 50mm. 

So, what do you think?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 10, 2014)

It may not come out as an "art" lens, but but Sigma already has an 18-200mm under their contemporary line


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sigma already has a 70-200/2.8 so you're merely asking when it will be refreshed. Who knows?

For the sort of lens that it is it could go either in the ART or SPORT category.


----------



## that1guyy (Mar 10, 2014)

It would be a "sport" lens but probably won't come soon since that market is already very saturated.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 10, 2014)

That type of lens seems to be one of the most frequently updated in any company line-up, I wouldn't be surprised to see a new Sigma 70-200 sooner than later.
Of course, this is one of those lenses you can't just "be competitive" with, there's lots of that already, it needs to be better than anything before. Given that even the Canon 70-200f2.8ISII still has room for improvement, I don't doubt that it can be done.
If they could make it variable aperture from f2-2.8, that would be something special as well. Even if it were only f2 at the absolute widest angle, 70mmf2 would expand the uses for that lens by a lot.
If they could wrap a decent 135f2 into the formula without making the lens a hulking monster, people would go bonkers.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 11, 2014)

For a while Sigma seemed to pop out a new 70-200 f2.8 almost every year. 
The problem Sigma have with this area is that Canon and Nikon's offering as very strong and very very good. 
I have no doubt that Sigma could match or come close the the Canon mkII in terms of Image quality. But I haven't yet seen anything that comes close to it in terms of AF accuracy, AF speed. The newer IS unit is amazingly smooth and noise free, it's probably the best IS unit put into a lens to date and the over all lens construction and quality of build is still ahead of the competition. 
Can Sigma match or exceed all theses and still bring a cheaper price point? I don't know. But the Canon version is the best of the breed so far.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 11, 2014)

that1guyy said:


> It would be a "sport" lens but probably won't come soon since that market is already very saturated.



+1, although I voted "Yes"


----------



## Rudeofus (Mar 11, 2014)

The street prices I see for the Sigma 70-200 F/2.8 have come down a lot lately, and I would assume they had to cut their prices to stay competitive with Tamron's new 70-200, and especially the used price of Canon's 70-200 Mk I.

Sigma more or less has to come up with a new (and better) 70-200, if they want to stay in that market ... BTW the same is true for their 24-70.


----------

